
Former Coke Scientist Accused of Stealing Trade Secrets for China - jkuria
https://www.wsj.com/articles/chinese-born-u-s-citizen-charged-with-stealing-trade-secrets-11550177074
======
jstewartmobile
Catastrophe! The Chinese are going to steal our pseudo-estrogen levels and our
gold-medal in diabetes

~~~
idDriven
Right? The literature I have seen so far all indicates that BPA was replaced
with even more toxic alternatives without the negative publicity, its more
marketing than health. As for as diabetes, all signs point to China beating US
on rates in the near future due to a combination of genetics and rice.
Popularity of KFC probably isn't helping either.

